# هل تكلم المسيح فى المهد؟



## الناصـر (21 أغسطس 2010)

*هل فى الانجيل ما يؤيد ان السيد المسيح تكلم فى المهد صبيا؟؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2010)

*لم يذكر في الكتاب المقدس هذا الكلام مطلقاً

*


----------



## الناصـر (21 أغسطس 2010)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب التطرق للإسلاميات
*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2010)

لا وجود لهذه الخرافة في الكتاب المقدس


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2010)

*القسم هنا للمسيحيات فقط وإن سمح لي المشرف فأضع لك عنوان المواضيع في الأقسام الخاصة بذلك لتأتي وتناقشها هناك : **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84149**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84149&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%E5%CF*
*
*


----------



## Critic (21 أغسطس 2010)

*لا يوجد لهذا الكلام فى الكتاب المقدس*
*و بالعقل كدة*
*الكتاب المقدس يدور كله حول شخصية السيد المسيح*
*فلو فعل هذا لكان الكتاب اول من ذكر هذا*
*و سمعت ان تلك الخرافة موجودة فى كتاب منحول اسمه "طفولة يسوع" و منه استقى.....تلك الخرافة*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 أغسطس 2010)

القصة في الكتاب الابوكريفي المنحول انجيل الطفولة في شبتر رقم 1 العدد 2 و3 وليس لها اطلاقا اي صحة


----------

